
We’re in a brave, new post open source world - Semetric
https://medium.com/@nayafia/we-re-in-a-brave-new-post-open-source-world-56ef46d152a3#.fpvy2xwmf
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10990719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10990719)
.

